# Blind heaters.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Looking for ideas on a heater for deer blinds 30 sq. ft. and smaller.



Is real hard to find tin coffee cans these days.


 Al


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

look at mr buddy uses propane bottles


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Looked at them and think they take up to much room and cost a whole bunch.

 Al


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

That looks too enclosed to use some heaters.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

A candle in a can works pretty well. If that's not enough the small $2 propanes with a colman heater screwed to the top or a white gas lantern.Only thing with these might be smell if you think it'll affect the deer.


Wade


----------



## rwur961615 (May 24, 2008)

Lowes sells 1 gallon and 1 pint paint cans with lids for cheap.

Rick


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

here is what you do you go to the grocery store , buy a #10 can of tapioca pudding , eat that , then you have a can 

ok so a #10 can of beans would work also but then you have to live with yourself in an enclosed space 

the MJB coffee is still coming in steel cans 

you need very little heat , so a mr heater would cook you out in just your britches http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200485295_200485295

we had a guy at work that made ice fishing heaters with a can of sterno in a 5 gallon pail , i think he cut a small vent low then he made a seat that fit on it and it had a vent near the top that you positioned so the hot air came out between your legs right where you could keep your hands warm , I think he may have used some thing in the bottom to keep the Sterno can in the middle 

they were just plastic buckets he never had any problem with them melting and it fit and carries well in a pop up shanty 

not sure what you sit on but a similar design with a candle or Sterno can where the heat more efficiently comes up right under you to warm you could easily be built 


now if money were no object , first i would have a bigger blind then i would have one of these http://www.britelyt.com/
of course that blind would be big enough for my cot , and saw dust toilet , place to hang my coat then i could makes some coffee on top of the lantern I think 8x8 foot sounds like a good size maybe 8x12 if i wanted company


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Can of Sterno? Heat up some Ramen noodles. Why bother? you'll get your buck in about 20 minutes anyway.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwElWD_qqCc[/ame]


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Here's mine 4x8x6 built for 2 or 2 adults one youth, camouflage courtesy of my 10 year old:




I use a Buddy Heater, but sparingly, even on low it will run you out of there.

Chuck


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Lots of ideas I never though of. I sit in a bag chair, you know the chairs that come in a bag? I have a Coleman one I bought probably close to 20 years ago that is my favorite cause it has two can holders, one in each arm. I stick the talkabout in one and the cell phone in the other.
Going to see if I can find some sterno and se a hole saw to cut a block from a 2x4 and glue that to the bottom of a plastic pail with air intake holes in the bottom and heat vents near the top. If I use a 2 gallon pail which I have tons of it should fit right under the chair so it won't take up a lot of room.

The blind in the above picture is 4ft. front to back, 5 ft. side to side, 6 1/2 feet high in the front and 7 feet high in the rear 4x5 porch. Just right for one man and high enough a ram rod can be used in it during ML season which starts Friday Dec 6th and goes for 3 weeks. \I have a 4x6 that is really to big I feel for one person and a 4x4 that is really tight. I want to build a 5x5 and see if I like it as well as the 4x5.



4x6


4x4


Thanks for all the ideas.

 Al


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

When we go ice fishing I take a 5gal bucket,a black rubber mat,a coleman white gas lantern and the poles and baits all carried in the bucket. Drill your hole,throw the black rubber mat down for your feet to rest on, fire up the coleman and put it under the bucket turned up side down for a seat with the edge on the mat. This allows air flow for the oxygen needed to keep the lantern going.
Catch the fish,throw them in the bucket when you get ready to go and everything else that will fit and back at the truck lay out the rubber mat to clean fish on and go for home with no mess and the cleaning job done.
I used to use propane but it was so cold out you had to keep your hand on the manifold to keep it from freezing up and going out.Warm feet and sitting on a warm seat and all is well.


Wade


----------



## driftwood (Jun 29, 2013)

what kind of bucket.....

someone else ,mentioned candles,,,u would want a no fragrance candle...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Pine scent in a pine woods I don't think would be to bad. should have used some thing yesterday wind chill was 14F. Hands were so cold they hurt when I came in at 12:30 for dinner. I got a different pair of gloves with thinsulate for the afternoon and hands didn't get cold.

 Al


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

We hit -9 wind-chill Friday, actual temps 1 degree. The Buddy Heater did yeomen's work, but the floor was freezing, even with a carpet pad and carpet. Kind of like refrigerator rack action. Went to HD and bought a sheet of insulation, cut it to size and installed yesterday, much, much better. I also bought a can of that crack sealer/insulation stuff and went to town on the seams. 

Now it looks like we're warming up for the rest of the week.

Chuck


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0009PUR9U/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 My boy has one of these that he uses.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I think you need ventilation for this but when I was a kid we use to use a 1 lb. coffee can and fill it with a roll of toilet paper and then pour a bottle of rubbing alcohol in it. It would last quit a while and when we got ready to put it out we would smother the opening with a peice of tin foil. After it cooled down we would put the plastic lid on it and save it for next time. 

If coffee doesn't come in tin cans anymore then you might could use a juice can. It would be about the same diameter as a coffee can. But you might have to improvise for a lid of some sort.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Tried a can of Duraflame yesterday under a terracotta pot. Didn't heat the blind up much that I could tell but I could take my gloves off and warm my fingers.
When I came in for lunch I never did get warmed back up in and hour. I finally went and stood next to the wood furnace with it roaring for about 15 minutes before getting dressed and going back out.
Going to see if I can find a old catalytic coleman heater a friend told me about.

 Al


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Check my link above for your coleman cat. heater


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

There ya go Al. I think you said your own answer. Time to put in a wood furnace in the blind. Should warm you up in about 15 minutes.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Looked at the new catalytic heaters. Not in the budget this year.
My brother bless his soul told me to make a stove out of a 5 gallon pail. I can't remember the last metal 5 gallon pail I seen. I bought a pail of cool seal in the late 80's for the travel trailer roof that was in a steel pail.

Seems like I seen a little wood stove sold to heat ice shanty's with some time ago.

 Al


----------



## rwur961615 (May 24, 2008)

Lowes/Homedepot sell 1 qt and 1 gallon paint cans cheap. Put roll of toilet paper in qt can with rubbing alcohol put qt can in gallon can light it. when ready to leave for the day put lid on gallon can. You can even heat water on it for tea/coffee/soup etc.

Rick


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

This is what I use. You can't get much cheaper. [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Okm_irIXFw"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Okm_irIXFw[/ame]:wizard:


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

Small wood burner would blend in the best. Everything else produces a smell that's usually not from the woods. Backwoodsman magazine is a good source for ideas for heaters. I remember one using z metal tool box. I resorted to building a small fire on our opening morning. Besides cold the wind was screaming.
Bob


----------



## Craigerz (Jul 2, 2018)

Not got a blind heater myself, but from my research and speaking to friends the Big Buddy seems to be a decent choice - https://catchthemeasy.com/best-deer-hunting-blind-heater-reviews/


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Geez I solved the problem 5 years ago. Good thing to I would have frozen 5 times over.

 Al


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> ok so a #10 can of beans would work also but then you have to live with yourself in an enclosed space


You wouldn't need the heater.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I use the small Mr Buddy heaters. They only take up about 8" deep x 16" wide of floor area.
If you get cold, fire it up for a while, then shut it off when you don't need it.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

If you are dressed right you don't need a heater. I once spent six days in an open boat on a spring walrus hunt in the Bering Sea in march. We didn't have any kind of heater. I don't know how cold it got at night, but the water can didn't thaw out until after noon. We had a coleman gas stove to make coffee, and ate blubber. I wouldn't do it now, but it seemed like a good idea at the time.


----------

